# Bottles for DIY



## Greyz (19/8/16)

I don't know if any of you follow DIYORDIE YouTube channel but I noticed that their PG and VG comes in those soft squeeze bottles that your get your contact lens cleaner in. 

They look similar to this:







If possible @Richio can you get these type of bottles for our PG and VG it will make things easier as you won't need a syringe to add your VG or PG just pour straight from the bottle. 

What I have done is use 2 old Paulies 50ml screw on top caps and have one on the PG bottle and the other on the VG. It works very well with the thick VG but the PG I have to use a funnel else as I tip the bottle it starts pouring out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Crockett (19/8/16)

Greyz said:


> If possible @Richio can you get these type of bottles for our PG and VG it will make things easier as you won't need a syringe to add your VG or PG just pour straight from the bottle.



I'd love this as well please. Even just separate nozzle caps which we could buy separately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (19/8/16)

Greyz said:


> I don't know if any of you follow DIYORDIE YouTube channel but I noticed that their PG and VG comes in those soft squeeze bottles that your get your contact lens cleaner in.
> 
> They look similar to this:
> 
> ...


This would make life so much easier

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/8/16)

Amen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (19/8/16)

If you're close to a West Pack, here is an alternative in the meanwhile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (20/8/16)

Am making this new thread in the BLCK Vapour subforum to move some posts here from the review threads that were discussing bottles.

Also bear in mind that discussing stock and new products on the general threads is not allowed so its better for it to be here or in the "who has stock" subforum.

@Richio if you would rather have this in the "who has stock" subforum, please let me know


----------



## RichJB (20/8/16)

I just popped into West Pack. They had the sauce bottles in 250ml but then I saw that they also had sloped bottles in 500ml. Those are the bottles that Alcolin Wood Glue comes in, the ones where the nozzle slopes to one side. R40 for 6x500ml, I think these should be good for VG and PG. For twenty bucks, I also got myself a little plastic survival kit box thingummy that fits all my recoiling tools and supplies. I briefly considered buying myself a glass or vinyl chopping board (R30 for the vinyl, R70 for the glass) as a "vape mat". But then I decided I'm not nearly cool enough to have a vape mat. Maybe when I'm bigger.

Edit: just used these new bottles to mix up a couple of batches and they are excellent. The spout actually fits inside the neck of a 30ml amber bottle and you can tilt it so that you get the tiniest trickle of VG/PG, very good for exact measurements. I will definitely be keeping all my VG and PG in these from now on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I just popped into West Pack. They had the sauce bottles in 250ml but then I saw that they also had sloped bottles in 500ml. Those are the bottles that Alcolin Wood Glue comes in, the ones where the nozzle slopes to one side. R40 for 6x500ml, I think these should be good for VG and PG. For twenty bucks, I also got myself a little plastic survival kit box thingummy that fits all my recoiling tools and supplies. I briefly considered buying myself a glass or vinyl chopping board (R30 for the vinyl, R70 for the glass) as a "vape mat". But then I decided I'm not nearly cool enough to have a vape mat. Maybe when I'm bigger.
> 
> Edit: just used these new bottles to mix up a couple of batches and they are excellent. The spout actually fits inside the neck of a 30ml amber bottle and you can tilt it so that you get the tiniest trickle of VG/PG, very good for exact measurements. I will definitely be keeping all my VG and PG in these from now on.



Westpack is actually my new go to DIY juice accessory store...the bottles and the syringes pricing is the best anywhere (except china offcourse)

And to think before I used to complain when wifey said we need to go to Westpack...now its like hell yeah

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/16)

I see @Richio loaded the PET bottles and nozzles...!

@Greyz @RichJB @Trashcanman3284 @incredible_hullk
@Crockett

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Glytch (12/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I see @Richio loaded the PET bottles and nozzles...!
> 
> @Greyz @RichJB @Trashcanman3284 @incredible_hullk
> @Crockett


OMG must have!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

